# Christmas/ Holiday bunny photos.



## RabbitO (Dec 9, 2022)

Does anyone have any Christmas/Holiday photos of with their bunnies in it? 
I think it would be such fun to see those. 

I don't have any bunnies now, but here is a neat photo from a small town.




This is so neat, and a place to take photos. I think something like this would be a neat place to take a photo.


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 9, 2022)

I've seen some really good Christmas/snowy rabbit photos. Mine aren't great but do show the buns at Christmas (past buns).


----------



## craftymelli7 (Dec 9, 2022)

Here is a photo of Clover with a bow tie I made him for Christmas and put on him just for a picture.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

I love to do photo shoots with my rabbits, here are some from this Christmas and last Christmas. I’ve also done Easter, Summer (3 times), and Fall photo shoots.

This Christmas: 


Bullet


Pearl


Dust Bunny (Dusty)


Thorn

Last Christmas: 


Snowball


Cappuccino


Moon


(From left to right): White Fang, Cappuccino, Snowball, Moon


----------



## craftymelli7 (Dec 10, 2022)

@CrazyChickenGirl Your bunnies are adorable! I love your photos of them! So cute!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Dec 10, 2022)

craftymelli7 said:


> @CrazyChickenGirl Your bunnies are adorable! I love your photos of them! So cute!


Thanks!


----------



## RabbitO (Dec 13, 2022)

So many cute bunnies. @CrazyChickenGirl those are good bunny photos.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Dec 13, 2022)

RabbitO said:


> So many cute bunnies. @CrazyChickenGirl those are good bunny photos.


Thank you!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 13, 2022)

all great photos.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

Nancy McClelland said:


> all great photos.


Thanks


----------



## BunLover (Dec 15, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> I love to do photo shoots with my rabbits, here are some from this Christmas and last Christmas. I’ve also done Easter, Summer (3 times), and Fall photo shoots.
> 
> This Christmas:
> View attachment 63119
> ...


awww, so cute.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Dec 15, 2022)

BunLover said:


> awww, so cute.


Thanks!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 18, 2022)

No, but I just drew one, though.

Does that count? (One of those very rare moments I am able to draw something that isn't humanoid.)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 18, 2022)

It does for us!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Dec 19, 2022)

ArtistChibi said:


> No, but I just drew one, though.
> 
> Does that count? (One of those very rare moments I am able to draw something that isn't humanoid.)
> View attachment 63290


Adorable! And painfully accurate.


----------



## will.rar (Dec 19, 2022)

Here's a little photoshoot we did with PJ and Toby!


----------

